

A Book Lover Switches to the Kindle - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/post/5856162321/book-lover-switches-to-kindle

======
rumblestrut
I know there are many who complain about things like the inability to copy and
paste text and so forth, but I've not found that to be much of an issue.

In general I'm the type of guy who reads books but doesn't lend them out. Not
that I wouldn't, mind you, but it just doesn't happen that much. And since my
local Borders - my de facto place for getting computer/tech books - closed
last months, I'm happier than ever to be a Kindle user. (Even though I get the
irony in this).

Physical books won't go away and ebooks are still evolving. I look forward to
what the future of reading holds.

